# Depressed (not really)



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sitting all alone in my RV over Xmas in Spain with only a bottle or two for company, depression set in so I phoned Lifeline.

I was transferred to a Pakistani call centre and asked what was the matter?

I told them I was depressed and feeling suicidal!

At this, they got all excited and asked if I could drive a truck!!!


Ian


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Lol made me chuckle!!


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

If I'd told that joke the complaints would be flying.......


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

patman said:


> If I'd told that joke the complaints would be flying.......


Not unless you mentioned lamb chops......



Dougie.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Merry Christmas Dougie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

patman said:


> Merry Christmas Dougie


Same to you.

Dougie.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ian and merry christmas to you. Get yourself along and be entertained by dave Sheriff on the 27th. That will cheer you up. We can't come down then as Sue is in an international Petanque tournament but Dave is a star turn having made a record with the Jordanaires (Elvis P's backing group) and is in the Guiness book of records many times. I.m sure it will be a good atmosphere


----------

